# 5,000 members



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know if anyone had seen this, but the SAS board just surpassed 5,000 members this week. As of the time of this posting, there are 5,035 members in here. It should be worth at least a post in Triumphs, and a congratulations to Thunder (the owner) and the moderators in here!


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

:agree CONGRATULATIONS SAS!!!! :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :sas


----------



## soma (Nov 10, 2003)

That's quite a feat. Good job management.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Caseybug beat me to the discovery. The 5,000th memebr joined on Wednesday,

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=28833

...just giving credit where it is due.


----------



## blinkineyes (Apr 29, 2004)

That's wonderful news folks... We should all hangout together once and just party all night long at a beach barbecue or something WOOOHOOO!!!


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Is that really a triumph though? That means a lot of people are afflicted and that's depressing....


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

In those 5000 members there is barely 1% of regular posters. Most people only register to either lurk or make one post and leave.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Planewalker said:


> In those 5000 members there is barely 1% of regular posters. Most people only register to either lurk or make one post and leave.


 :lol thats true. Well if anything it means the board is easy to find or run into.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

2886 members have posted less than 5 times, and 1639 of those have never posted a single time.


----------



## enlydiazee (Feb 20, 2004)

So it is the die hard posters...the ones who can't help but say something that draws them in...I'm totally impressed with the fact that we are here...and easy to find.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

*Hopping on the 'revival' bandwagon* *seeing if MM will notice*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> *Hopping on the 'revival' bandwagon* *seeing if MM will notice*


:lol - resurrecting an almost nine year old thread.

I was even a moderator here for most of that :lol


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Haha yes! I think I literally had to wipe dust off of this one.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

The internet existed 9 years ago, this thread is proof..:afr


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

Do we have any recent statistics?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

masterridley said:


> Do we have any recent statistics?


Yeah, there's now 141187 members. You just click "members" on the second row of options on the SAS forums.


----------



## masterridley (Jan 20, 2007)

CravingBass said:


> Yeah, there's now 141187 members. You just click "members" on the second row of options on the SAS forums.


That's strange. Clicking Forums and scrolling down I see this:


> Threads: 323,144, Posts: 5,033,569, Members: *157,239 *
> Welcome to our newest member, Brother
> Blogs: 2,331, Entries: 17,680, Last 24 Hours: 15
> Latest Blog Entry, Photosynthesis by Kekai


which is a different number than what you give.

By the way, I was wondering more about how many members have no posts or haven't logged in since years. Also, how many are males and females etc.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

masterridley said:


> That's strange. Clicking Forums and scrolling down I see this:
> which is a different number than what you give.
> 
> By the way, I was wondering more about how many members have no posts or haven't logged in since years. Also, how many are males and females etc.


Oops. I didn't notice that. I'm guessing that's the right one, since it's a larger number and it's on the bottom of the main page.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

This is an incredibly popular forum. Sadly on one hand, and awesomely on the other.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

I like how MM75 was celebrating the fact that the socially diseased population is growing.


I blame social media.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> I like how MM75 was celebrating the fact that the socially diseased population is growing.
> 
> I blame social media.


Don't think the socially malfunctioning population is growing, I just think alot more people now are admitting they might have a problem, I can count half a dozen people right away from my family tree, that looking back now 10 or 20 years obviously had some degree of anxiety or depression but never got help to my knowledge...I myself have an incredably hard time admitting I might have a problem even though its blatantly obvious...


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

blue2 said:


> Don't think the socially malfunctioning population is growing


No it is. Kids as young as 7 and 8 are growing up with cellphones and internet and aren't interacting as frequently with others. I mean for my generation 1987 to 1995, if we had 5% social disability rates and we grew up with limited television and internet time, I can't even imagine what the rates would be like for 1995 +.

I would imagine that humans are generally becoming less social especially in 1st world countries and with that comes higher rates of depression, anxiety and of course prescription drug usage.

Sure all these technological innovations have made our lives somewhat easier and more convenient. We can shop online instead of going to the mall, we can watch concerts on Youtube, even Reality TV lets us view the lives of the rich and famous, and people are meeting their potential spouses without even needing to leave the house.

But it's creating a whole new crop of problems with the way we communicate and the way we engage with others. Isolation even for 2 days can lead to decreased motivation, feelings of worthiness, even aggression or lethargy. Public shooters, do you think they had someone to affirm positive notions in them? Do you think they were perhaps sitting at home all day doing nothing?

Humans are definitely not headed somewhere nice.










Increasing as well










Suicide rates

Back on topic, I think this forum will keep gaining immense popularity as half of the world become shut ins and whatnot.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

calichick said:


> No it is. Kids as young as 7 and 8 are growing up with cellphones and internet and aren't interacting as frequently with others. I mean for my generation 1987 to 1995, if we had 5% social disability rates and we grew up with limited television and internet time, I can't even imagine what the rates would be like for 1995 +.
> 
> I would imagine that humans are generally becoming less social especially in 1st world countries and with that comes higher rates of depression, anxiety and of course prescription drug usage.
> 
> ...


yes I got my first computer at age 7, I had a very hard time socialising was an extemely shy child, so it was very easy for me to choose it over trying to make real friends or developing proper social skills, which ultimately led to isolation in teenage years, and yes there has been alot of suicides among young men in the general area where I live in the last 10 years, tv shows and music videos portray everyone as happy, but in reality nothing could be farther from the truth ..


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Pretty sure the celebration was about more people with SA finding support, since theoretically this forum's purpose is to give and get support.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

calichick said:


> I like how MM75 was celebrating the fact that the socially diseased population is growing.
> 
> I blame social media.


Yep, Social justice....

Nope, CrimeClub was right. The forum itself was maybe five or six years old then. It had gone through at least one overhaul since the beginning. There are still plenty of members here with more seniority than me.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

If we assume 50% are female... then surely there are only 1,500 members?


----------

